# Flower Pot ... of sorts



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

This is from some WB wood I got from Greg @oregonburls back in April of last year. I just finished this piece this past weekend, and got a couple coats of finish on it.
I added a bit of malachite in a few cracks as accent. The leaves have been lightly colored to show fall color change, but most of the color washed out with the final top coat. Shows up in person, but very subtly. Next time, I'll experiment with fixing the color and seeing what affect it has on the contrast of color to the surrounding wood. 
This wood was a real sleeper...didn't look like much till the oil went on it, then BAMM!

Silver madrone, 5-1/2" diam x 6" tall, antique oil finish. C&C welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2014)

That's just mind boggling. That is WAY COOL!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 30, 2014)

That is one hum dinger. Really, really like it. Great job


----------



## calcnerd (Sep 30, 2014)

That's amazing. Incredible job. Can you give us some details on how you did the top?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 30, 2014)

calcnerd said:


> That's amazing. Incredible job. Can you give us some details on how you did the top?


If you can visualize what the top would look like if you were to fill in all the spaces between the inside and outside facing petals, except the curve under them, that's how it started. Then it's a matter of sketching out what area to take a rotary carver to, then keep cleaning it up till ready to finish. It's alot of wood removal off the lathe, and no 'bending', of course.


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 30, 2014)

Tim that's one heck of a nice job you did there. I can almost see this being something like I just did. Glad you went further and made this instead as it's over the top..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 30, 2014)

Dang !!!! That is awesome !!! Simply Superb Tim !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2014)

Mind-blowing! Really impressive work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 30, 2014)

That carved feature is superb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 1, 2014)

Great job on the carving, Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cdrewferd (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, that looks awesome. Hope I can eventually turn something like this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, that new C&C is being put to great use! Hehe, I know you did it by hand, Tim. I just am so blown away, I won't let myself believe that you did... Talk about seeing the art, and cutting away everything that didn't belong. This rim is just stunning. Almost so much so that the form of the vase/pot pales in comparison...and it is really nice, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 2, 2014)

Tim - There is a ton of time in that carving and hand sanding! The results are amazing. The consistency from petal to petal is dead on. Just amazing...


----------

